# Falschenhalter am Radon Slide 2012...



## fx3000se (15. Dezember 2011)

kann man beim Radon Slide 2012 den Flaschenhalter "einfach" über die Züge montieren?


----------



## david99 (16. Dezember 2011)

ich tät den richtigen halter montieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx3000se (16. Dezember 2011)




----------



## saugguat (16. Dezember 2011)

Beim 2011er kein Problem, vorher die Befestigung des Flaschenhalters anschauen, da gibt es mehrere Typen (dünner Steg, breiter Steg), einfach auf die Zughalterung. 2012 hat sich doch nur der Hinterbau geändert, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Themeankitty (16. Dezember 2011)

saugguat schrieb:


> Beim 2011er kein Problem, vorher die Befestigung des Flaschenhalters anschauen, da gibt es mehrere Typen (dünner Steg, breiter Steg), einfach auf die Zughalterung. 2012 hat sich doch nur der Hinterbau geändert, soweit ich weiss.



Korrekt !


----------



## fx3000se (17. Dezember 2011)

Evtl Produkte-Tipps? "Passende" Bidonhalter? (Bidonhalter kann man nicht "flasch" schreiben  )


----------



## SHIGO (18. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hatte zuerst den Tacx Tao (am 2011er Slide). Den musste ich allerdings n bisschen anpassen - er passt also nicht im Kaufzustand. Den Tao habe ich jetzt allerdings ersetzt, da er 1. für meine Rahmengröße "S" unpraktisch war (konnte nur kleine Flaschen reinpacken) und 2. die Flaschen immer rausgerutscht und ans Oberrohr geknallt sind (hier war die kleine Rahmengrößer wiederum nicht unpraktisch) .
Ersetzt habe ich ihn durch den Soecialized Cee-Cage. Der passt sofort problemlos in den Rahmen und lässt sich auch seitlich beladen.


----------



## saugguat (18. Dezember 2011)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k122/a1255/sl-bottle-cage-schwarz.html


----------



## romanb7 (18. Dezember 2011)

saugguat schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k122/a1255/sl-bottle-cage-schwarz.html





http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k122/a43832/flaschenhalter-carbon-classic.html

Den haben wir an den 2011 Slide und die passen auch so.


----------



## sashswoop (18. Dezember 2011)

Trinkrucksack!! 

sieht auch nicht so Bescheiden aus


----------



## Themeankitty (19. Dezember 2011)

Trinkrucksack bekomm ich zu Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

